# XDM 3.8 Compact 45



## VTXSteve (Feb 10, 2014)

:smt1099 Just purchased the XDM 3.8 Compact 45. I will be using for an all around gun. I will have to get to the range soon. I have already changed to the #3 backstrap. I will be looking to buy some 13 round magazines, looks like i will need to buy from Springfield.


----------

